# Dancing pumpkin man prank .. I can so see my child doing this!



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

And loving it the whole time.. My youngest has not only the sense of humor for it, but the kid can dance! Not to mention being a ham .. She'd be in her element.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That was pretty hilarious, particularly the 'Wreckingball' part. I am not surprised that some moron would have to go and act like he is a tough guy


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Made me laugh!!!


----------



## rwolfe (Sep 28, 2014)

Having something like this is now a new goal for the haunt I'll eventually be running.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

That is funny and scary at the same time. Pumpkinman is into it!

The guy that pushed him over-what a jerk!


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Isn't he a trip!  the video cracks me up every time I watch it. 

As far as the guy shoving him, sadly I can see it happening. The guy was obviously a jerk, pumpkin man is very non-threatening. 

I do wonder about some of the other pranks I've seen .. People leaving themselves open to getting hurt. My middle daughter shared one with me not too long ago, the guy was dressed up as an evil clown and had a prop set up in a dark secluded place, like a parking garage. Then when a witness showed up, he'd hit the props head with a big mallet and it would explode. The witness would run and he'd chase them laughing manically. Not everyone runs though, even though I'm a very laid back person .. If given flight or fight .. I almost always chose fight. There are a lot of people wired the same way, come across one with a gun or a tazer .. Things could turn bad quick if the person genuinely felt threatened or in fear for their life. Some people are wired in a dire situation to stand their ground, being alone in a dark parking garage with someone in costume charging me/chasing me, yeah I could see that going south quick!


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

OMG that made me laugh !!!


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

As far as the 'jerk', ...Flight or Fight - it's a natural response...the one's that just stand there after the women they were with are the weird ones...didn't run and didn't fight...just in shock.
And that's why I don't do the "fake dummy sitting in a chair" anymore...got hit in the nose by a 7 year old. Of course, all the ones that ran screaming before that was great...but that one hit by a little kid didn't make it worth it.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

thehoghunter said:


> As far as the 'jerk', ...Flight or Fight - it's a natural response.


I agree with you on this. I posted something similar a few posts up. Some people are hard wired to fight, not run. I'm one of them. Actually I slugged my Dh really hard one time by mistake. I was walking out of a store downtown in the dark by myself, he happened to see me and 'stalked' up behind me and grabbed my purse and pulled. I came around with a mean right hook and caught him very unaware knocking the air right out of him. He doesn't try to spook me anymore .. Even the kids know you don't creep up on mom cause she doesn't jump, scream or run .. she turns with her fists clenched, legs crouched in a fighting posture and ready. I've always been like this, I wailed my Dad once when I was just a kid for jumping out at me. I even went after a person in a haunted display once when I was about 9 yo because he decided to take scaring me and my brother too far and kept persuing instead of backing off. Good thing for both of us he was fast on the dodge, since I had cowgirl boots on and was going for the kill. Put some people in a fight response and your going to get more than you bargained for.


----------

